# How much does yours weigh?



## Lexie's Mom

All goldens weigh different amounts. Some small some LARGE. I know last month we did a thread on weight. Lexie is 5 years and maybe 60-70 lbs. If that.


----------



## Maggies mom

Maggie is 9 months old and weights 63 pounds.... It is true they come if different shape and sizes and colors.


----------



## gold4me

Beau is 8 years and 80 pounds, Emmy is 4 years and 55 pounds


----------



## LauraEyes2

Vinny's 11mos and weighs about 70 lbs at a healthy weight. My last golden, Charlie was very tall and was at a healthy weight of just shy of 100lbs. He was a big boy! Not the least bit overweight, just a big dog. Vinny seems like a midget in comparison to what i was used to with Charlie's size! But I guess they come in all shapes and sizes!


----------



## a_and_b2004

Bear weights in at 87 lbs. he is very tall and the vet says he is doing great, but no more weight gain or he will have a little extra padding


----------



## DEE

Clyde Was 40 Lbs At 4 Mos- Looks Like He'll Be A Big One- Our Beloved Rocky Was 95 Lbs Most Of The Time- I Think At One Point He Hit 102 At A Healthy Age.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Both Buffy and Abby weigh right at 70 lbs. Buffy will be 4 in June and Abby is almost 15 months.


----------



## sashac

Charlie's 7 or 8 years old and 90 pounds. Big paws, broad shoulders, big head.


----------



## for_my_golden

Riley is 3 and is about 81lbs...I would like to get him to 75 because he has had knee surgery...luxating patella (sp?)


----------



## greg bell

Dixie... 33 lb of heart + 10 lb of cute = 43 lb.


----------



## greg bell

Casey... 50 lb of talent + 15 lb of stubborn = 65 lb


----------



## heidi_pooh

Otto is 1 yr old now and weighed in at 72lbs last Friday. He sure doesn't look it though.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

Nugget (8 1/2) weighs around 80 pounds and has shorter legs and looks too fat.

Zazoo (1 1/2), with his long legs - weighs between 90-95 and doesn't look fat.


----------



## mrod

It is so funny how they can all be so different in weight. I can't wait to see how big Maggie gets. She is only 15 pounds right now at 9 weeks. She has big paws though and everyong keeps telling me that is a sign of a big dog.


----------



## spidey46x2

Simba is 11 months old and weighs 75 lbs.


----------



## PeggyK

Oakley is about 97 lbs and vet says he's fine-he's tall and long. On the other hand Coach is 82 lbs. and is too heavy-back to the RD prescription diet food!


----------



## monomer

Sidney will be 2-years old tomorrow and he's 25" and 80-lbs. on the 'nose'!


----------



## Rebel Red

i dont know but he just jumped on me and it hurt....

Aleesha


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I was at the vet today for their 2nd Lyme shot and Jack ( 9 mo ) weighs 73 lbs and Biscuit (5 mo) is 48 lbs. 
Cathy


----------



## goldenstaples

Phoebe weighs 28lbs. at 4 mths. My Beloved Golden Gambit always stayed between 78 - 80lbs. It is going to be interesting to see how big Phoebe gets. Like I said before I take her to work with me once a week and everyone is amazed at how much she has grown!


----------



## katieanddusty

greg bell said:


> Dixie... 33 lb of heart + 10 lb of cute = 43 lb.


You need to get that dog into agility! A 43 pound Golden would kick butt! How tall is she?

Dusty weighs around 62 right now and should weigh 55-58. Boo the Lab probably weighs 50-55. Sometimes Lab people yell at me because he has a tuck-up, but their Labs run very slowly and look like sausages :yuck:


----------



## greg bell

she really is an agile little thing, but she has her paws full doing the field stuff... we work on that every day..


----------



## shaneamber

Amber is over weight at 85 lbs
Jessie is way over weight at 87 lbs
Katie is just right at 84 lbs and
Sam,well Sam lost weight and now is perfect at 127 lbs.His paw fills my hand and I have big hands,I have trouble getting gloves to fit.
We had one neighbor,who when he saw Sam's foot prints,told everyone that he had seen bear tracks. So I brought Sam to a block party and showed everyone what his paw prints look like. They were big enough for a small bear to have made.
(we did have small bears,150 to 250 lbs, in the area)


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Bogart is 10 months old now and around 64 pounds. He is my skinnybutt Boy.
No he is just right for me LOL.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## Leo's Mom

Leo just hit 70 pounds. His growth plates are closed (I had his hips and shoulders x-rayed while he was sedated) so he is done height and legnth. The vet said that he would probably put on 10 to 15 pounds over the next year. Any other weight would be unhealthy for him.


----------



## Goldndust

Taking Kode in today so will get a weight then. I'm curious myself to see what he is at now.

Will have to do a check on Beazer as well, but not today. Kodes enough to take in. lol


----------



## davebeech

Shaneamber said:


> Sam,well Sam lost weight and now is perfect at 127 lbs.His paw fills my hand and I have big hands,I have trouble getting gloves to fit.


Shane,
I aways thought Fred was a big lad and he often got mistaken for some kind of mountain dog, but at 127 lbs, he must be a whopper,I'd like to meet him !!


----------



## Teddy Monster

Teddy is 4 yrs old and he's 85 lbs


----------



## daizeefluff

Daisy is 9 months old and weighs 53lbs


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Brandy was ninety pounds in her prime, she was often mistaken for a male Milllie is 62 pounds ant the perfect weight for her.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Gretzky has put on some weight lately and is weighing in at about 65 pounds. Denali always hovers around 75, and he is very tall and lanky!


----------



## MikaTallulah

*One Big Boy*

Lucky is roughly 120 pounds. He is huge but a big softly. The vet says that it is a good weight for him based on his bone structure and overall activity level. My vet has goldens too. Lucky has weighted this much for years. The vet says in the future he may get some stiffness in his hips and ankles from playing too hard not because of his weight. Has broken his dew claws on numberous occasions and now they are premanently at right angles to his feet.


----------



## Rastadog

*My dogs are on the small side*

The boy is 3 and he weighs 64lbs of solid muscle at 23 1/2 inches. His sister is a shrimp, 49 lbs and about 21 1/2 inches. They are on the small side. Their great aunt,my first golden, was 22 1/2 inches and 59-61 lbs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker will be 3 months in 2 weeks, and he only weighs 9. So he definitely won't be a big boy. He's probably the size of a 6 week old right now.


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm happy to say that as of today,Priska weighs 65pds for 23.5 in.
It took her,2 mths to lose 5 pds.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom

Wrigley is 2-1/2 years old and weighs 92 lbs--this is after he lost 8 lbs over the last couple of months. He was a little tubby at 100 lbs., but looks really good now--he always has been a big-boned boy.


----------



## Princess Bella

Does big paws = big dog ?? I hear that mine has little paws but her parents were not little...


----------



## LaurJen

Princess Bella said:


> Does big paws = big dog ??


Well, it's not true for men, so...


----------



## Goldndust

Kody is now two and am guessing he weighs about 67-68 pounds now.

Wow, i've never seen a 120 pound golden. Thats a big boy.


----------



## Princess Bella

Hahaha! that should be another thread


----------



## Maggies mom

Houdini 20 months, weights 66.4 and Maggie 15 months is 65.6, Abbie 5 months is 39 pounds.. and Morgan 4 months is 28 pounds/....


----------



## walke108

Mia is 1 1/2 years old and weighs right at 80 lbs. I think she is at a healthy weight and it is just getting to be good weather in Arizona...not so hot so that means more walks and bike rides!


----------



## Princess Bella

Bella must be a little one... weighs 20 lbs, almost 4 months old...


----------



## shannon

my katie is 8 months old and weighs 65 lbs,


----------



## njb

On her six month birthday--Julie weighed in at 50 pounds. I don't think she is going to be a large Golden, and that is fine with me.


----------



## Baileysmom

Bailey weighed 37.4 lbs today. I think that is down from where he would be because he has not been feeling well.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I'd be willing to bet that I've got the smallest Golden here...

He's three years old and weighs 40 lbs... and he's NOT too skinny! He's just small. Makes him really fast and really fun in agility, though! 

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

well...Carson at 13 weeks is 26.5 lbs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I finally voted bc now that he is 8 months I can be fairly certain he will be in the 60 - 80 range


----------



## Dog

Amber is 55lb at 8 months. She is beautiful, perfectly formed and our MP thinks that she should enter his yearly dog show (he said she would win!!)

How did Amber meet our MP? Well our vet had a celebration night/opening after renovation (new surgery room, equipment etc....) And guess what? Amber was the only pet invited!!!


----------



## tintallie

Wiggles is 72 lbs at a height (shoulder/withers) of approximately 24" and 9 months old. I think by the time he is mature, he will be at least the same size as his dad who is 80lbs.

Everyone always commented that he would be large dog because he had giant paws even when he was 4 months old.


----------



## GoldieMom

Goldie is 5 years old and weighs 58.8 pounds.


----------



## goldenstaples

*Big Boy*

I have myself a big Boy, he is just 6 and a half months old and weighs 71 lbs, he has the paws of a bear! According to the evaluation you guys are using it figures he will be about 105 lbs. Phoebe is a year old now and weighs 70lbs, he has already surpassed her. I am sure glad he has such a mellow personality!!


----------



## HovawartMom

My golden is now at the healthy weight of 62 pds.She shed off 8pds,in the last 3 mths and my male hovawart is 93pds of bear love.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Katie was at the vet last weekend and she weighed - 11 lbs


----------



## vicki L

Our Max is 10 wk & weighs in @ 21 lbs......if he has to grow into his feet - Lord help me we are in trouble! For sure will be bigger then our "big boned" Dal who's 80 lbs!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

If anyone can convert for me

Kerry is 24kg Molly 21.25kg


----------



## vicki L

Kerry is 24kg = 53 lbs
Molly 21.25kg = 47 lbs


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Thanks for converting Vicki


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker's about 40lbs now at 5 months old


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Yup Carson will be 5 months at the end of this month and he was 40lbs on the 14th(last sunday).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

70'ish at 10 months- and not getting any taller.


----------



## njb

I don't think Julie is going to be a big girl--she is 8 months and weighs 53 pounds--I swear to God I feed her!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Just turned four years and in the 102-105lbs mark. Tall, big boned. Not overweight, but has gotten to the 113 mark and that was too much. Vet says he is in good weight right now, and I have already threatened my family that he better not gain any weight while I am away in Florida working til the Spring.


----------



## Molly's Mom

Molly had her 2nd visit to the vet today and she weighs 19 lbs. She's 10 weeks old. I think she's going to be a big girl.


----------



## Selena

Hunter is 87 lbs. Lacy is 60 lbs and Wally just weigh in at 121 lbs. He is a big sold boy.


----------



## MarleyLove

Marley is 7 months and weighs 53 pounds.


----------



## monomer

Well on Friday, Sidney went to the vet's for his Bordetella vax (up the nose) its one of our dog park's requirements... and like always Sidney got weighed first... 90.7 lbs!!!!!! This was so unexpected, I made them reset and calibrate the scale before taking a second weighing... exactly the same weight came up. This is a new record and has me somewhat concerned. However the vet assured me that Sidney is all muscle and extremely fit. He gave me some pointers on what to look for. Still this bothers me because his weight has been continuing to increase since September... prior to which I thought it had stabilized at around 78 lbs. He is 2-years 8-months old now and exactly 25" at the whithers. 91 lbs. just seems awfully heavy for his height and he's not one of those heavy-boned retrievers like you sometimes find in some 'show' lines... he's more like a big 'field type' Golden, if there is such a thing. A year ago, I would never have guessed he would ever weigh so much... and where does it end? Can he get any more muscular? His chest has always been deep (due to all the aerobic exercise he got while still growing) but his chest is now so well sprung he's beginning to more resemble a lab... I think if I put a saddle on him, he could give the neighborhood kids a pony ride. When do you suppose his body will be fully matured? He was 'fix' at 10-months and everything I've read suggests neutering will limit a male's muscle mass.

As a comparison... in the current avatar he was already at full height but probably weighed only about 72 lbs. then (that's without the hedgehog). Maybe I should update the avatar.


----------



## Lil_Sandy

Sandy went to the vet today and she weighed in at 43 pounds. She is 28 weeks old. The vet actually suggested that we watch her weight because he felt she was packing a little more fat than he would like to see. He said I should be able to slightly feel her ribs when rubbing her sides. She has a waistline, but it's not as pronounced as it was several months ago. I guess we have been slipping her too many treats on the side.


----------



## Dog

Amber is 59.2lb at 9 months 3 weeks.


----------



## monomer

Shirley said:


> Amber is 59.2lb at 9 months 3 weeks.


Hey, I noticed your location... shouldn't that weight be in stones?


----------



## Dog

monomer said:


> Hey, I noticed your location... shouldn't that weight be in stones?


Yes I am based in the UK but because I was educated in France from the age of 6 to 22 (therefore on the METRIC SYSTEM). I have to convert kilograms into pounds for you guys!

26.9 kg = 59.2 lbs  Well spotted though!


----------



## Selena

monomer said:


> Well on Friday, Sidney went to the vet's for his Bordetella vax (up the nose) its one of our dog park's requirements... and like always Sidney got weighed first... 90.7 lbs!!!!!! This was so unexpected, I made them reset and calibrate the scale before taking a second weighing... exactly the same weight came up. This is a new record and has me somewhat concerned. However the vet assured me that Sidney is all muscle and extremely fit. He gave me some pointers on what to look for. Still this bothers me because his weight has been continuing to increase since September... prior to which I thought it had stabilized at around 78 lbs. He is 2-years 8-months old now and exactly 25" at the whithers. 91 lbs. just seems awfully heavy for his height and he's not one of those heavy-boned retrievers like you sometimes find in some 'show' lines... he's more like a big 'field type' Golden, if there is such a thing. A year ago, I would never have guessed he would ever weigh so much... and where does it end? Can he get any more muscular? His chest has always been deep (due to all the aerobic exercise he got while still growing) but his chest is now so well sprung he's beginning to more resemble a lab... I think if I put a saddle on him, he could give the neighborhood kids a pony ride. When do you suppose his body will be fully matured? He was 'fix' at 10-months and everything I've read suggests neutering will limit a male's muscle mass.
> 
> As a comparison... in the current avatar he was already at full height but probably weighed only about 72 lbs. then (that's without the hedgehog). Maybe I should update the avatar.


Well I can understand being worried about his weight I was with Wally also. My vet assured me that Wally to was all mussel. He called him a large boned red Golden. What ever that is. Wally weighs 121 he is 2yrs 6 mon. My vet says he should not gain anymore weight but doesn't believe he will loss any. He said Wally really didn't have it to lose that it was not fat weight gain. I guess dogs are the same as you and I. Mussel weighs much more than fat.

If your vet said that he is healthy I would just keep an eye on him and what he gains. If he is lean and muscular as you say. I think all will be fine.he should be at the stage Wally is and should not gain anymore


----------



## monomer

I'll be honest... I can't even imagine a Golden @ 121 lbs. He must really be tall... like 29" or so. Have you ever measured his height? I'm curious to know just how tall he is. Though the standard specifies 23"-24" with a penalized 1" variance allowed, I've seen male Goldens both much taller and much smaller than those limits. The biggest one I've seen to date, where the owner told me the weight, was a 105 lbs. older Golden (10-years old) and I estimated (the owner didn't know) a height of around 28" and this dog was visibly not overweight. Another large Golden I remember was in our obedience class, awhile back, Gus was around 100 lbs. and maybe about a year and a half or so in age at the time (he was a rescue) but he was really tall...like maybe 29" and though not fat he was still a little 'soft' ...as in not yet fully matured physically. No telling what sweet Gus weighs in at today... probably in the 120 lbs range I'll bet. Do you have a good picture of Wally on the website somewhere?


----------



## fordtruckman

My dog is 73 pounds and is 7 months old he's big but not over weight he's just HUGE! you can feal his ribs just fine and he has lots of extra skin! when he was little he had so much skin we called him a hound dog!! ( don't worry I know he's a golden he's not a hound dog!!)


----------



## monomer

You know all the 'extra skin' kinda worried me at first. I didn't know if it was fatty tissue or just loose fatty skin. No dog I've ever owned before had this type of thick loose skin. Over time I've come to realize that its a retriever feature... as well as other water dogs who are expected to work in frigid waters on cold winter mornings. Besides allowing them to work in thick brush and thorny bushes, its also to insulate and protect their internals organs, it helps keeps the internal body temperature up in harsh, cold weather conditions. Just the other day I had a similar conversation with my vet who agreed... a boxer or greyhound would probably go into shock if they had to dive into 34-35F water on cold winter day... that's why they have to wear 'clothes' when they go out in the winter. A couple of weeks ago I took Sidney down to Lake Michigan near a state park... because the weather was supposed to be warm (mid-40s), it seemed like a good idea to me.... however when I got there it was only middle 30s and a cold wind was blowing hard and steady at around 20-30MPH. I figured the chill factor was soooo cold and combined that with a wet coat, Sidney would just freeze to death but the poor dog was soooo hyped-up, whining and climbing all around inside the car, I finally decided to let him out of the car and he ran straight down to the water and waited for the tennis ball.... so... he water retrieved tennis balls for over 45-minutes before *I* couldn't take it any more... the icy winds and blowing sand was more than I could take (and I was dressed for it), but Sidney was fresh and still loving it, so I towel-dried his coat and we went biking in the state park for another hour before heading home. I swear, cold has no effect on these guys... I know its because of their thick, loose skin.


----------



## vicki L

I already posted on this one - but Max went to the vet today for another booster - and is weighing in @ 27 lbs and is 11 wks. 
I'm thinking that is big - am I over reacting???


----------



## Selena

monomer said:


> I'll be honest... I can't even imagine a Golden @ 121 lbs. He must really be tall... like 29" or so. Have you ever measured his height? I'm curious to know just how tall he is. Though the standard specifies 23"-24" with a penalized 1" variance allowed, I've seen male Goldens both much taller and much smaller than those limits. The biggest one I've seen to date, where the owner told me the weight, was a 105 lbs. older Golden (10-years old) and I estimated (the owner didn't know) a height of around 28" and this dog was visibly not overweight. Another large Golden I remember was in our obedience class, awhile back, Gus was around 100 lbs. and maybe about a year and a half or so in age at the time (he was a rescue) but he was really tall...like maybe 29" and though not fat he was still a little 'soft' ...as in not yet fully matured physically. No telling what sweet Gus weighs in at today... probably in the 120 lbs range I'll bet. Do you have a good picture of Wally on the website somewhere?


I don't have that great of a picture of him here. I am on the forum when I am at work. This is the best one I have. He was about 2.

From floor to shoulder he is 28" From floor to top of his head he is about 35" He is very large He gets it from his mothers parents they were large also. He is fully grown now and I think he is absolutely gorges. When familys would come to see our litters many people would try to buy him. 

He is a big klutz though. Its almost like his body has matured much faster than his brain. He is soooo bad sometimes. Almost like a teenager. He is truly my problem child.


----------



## fordtruckman

vicki L said:


> I already posted on this one - but Max went to the vet today for another booster - and is weighing in @ 27 lbs and is 11 wks.
> I'm thinking that is big - am I over reacting???


I think Mac weighed almost that much when he was that old, but he's not fat he's just big!


----------



## monomer

To any casual readers of this thread... Just for some point of reference here:
The AKC standard for male Goldens reads 23"-24" to the whithers and 65-75 lbs... (remember this is for un-neutered males only... the standard for females is even smaller). Many breeders of 'show' Goldens pride themselves on being able to 'hit that mark' with the dogs from their litters. Their target is 23-1/2" and 70-lbs. In-light of this... that makes dogs like Wally extraordinarily large at 28" and 121-lbs. I have heard of breeders specializing in very large Goldens... Wally is obviously an example of that.


----------



## goldenlovers

Aries weighs 63 pounds & Hunter is 10.5


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson got weighed last night... 

At almost 6 months.... 53-ish lbs.


----------



## LaurJen

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson got weighed last night...
> 
> At almost 6 months.... 53-ish lbs.



Wowie! Augie is 8 months, 1 week and he weighs 54.6 lbs. as of Sunday.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman

Bentley maintains 85-90 lbs which the vet said was ideal for his height and size.


----------



## Samwise

Samwise weighed in at 64.9 lbs about a week ago. He's 11 months old now. Almost time for a birthday cupcake!

I seriously thought he'd be much bigger so I've worked my butt off keeping his growth slow and steady. I'm sure he's not done growing but the vet said he'd probably top out at about 70lbs. Originally he said 80, that was a few months ago, but last week he said he may have overestimated on that. I'm happy with where he's at.


----------



## monomer

Okay, remember this and we shall see how close I came...

I predict a year and a half from now Samwise will be 78-80 lbs. I think your vet was right the first time. I will predict also that you will not see more that a few pounds gained over the next year but then suddenly Samwise will physically mature and 'fill out' to the tune of about 8-10lbs. at around 2 to 2-1/2 years. Mark your calendar so we can re-visit this thread again a year and half from now.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey is 9 months and weighs in at 71 pounds.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tucker was 87 to 89 pounds and overweight at the age of one when he came to live with us and now weighs 74 pounds. We were given a caloric formula to follow, which worked like a charm and he attended a water swim program for a short period of time to jump start things.

Shadow is skinny at 72 pounds. He had an FHO and THR before the age of one, so keeping him thin is important. He's a very tall and long Golden. Certainly out of the standard.

Both Goldens are now 4 years old and 3 months apart in age.


----------



## GoldenGirls

Cassie is 74 lbs. and Tess is 50 lbs, but she is very petite


----------



## Samwise

Monomer, Samwise is my first golden so I'm not familiar with their growth patterns - is that what you're basing your predictions on? I'm just curious as to why you think he'll get that much bigger.

If you look at what a "classic" golden looks like, and I'm not trying to start any arguments here because I understand that's a touchy subject, he doesn't look like that at all. He's not light, not dark red, just right in the middle, he seems too tall and too long, very lanky. Is that just the puppy in him? And his snout seems long and more square than pointy. All this adds up to one pretty puppy, in my opinion, but I know he's certainly not typical. Or maybe he is, because it seems like I see a lot of goldens that look like him.


----------



## monomer

Sidney's our first Golden as well...

I'm basing my guess on our Sid's growth pattern... Sidney basically stop gaining weight by around 10 or 11 months of age when he weighed ~72lbs. His weight did go up and down by a few pounds over time and through the seasons but for the most part stayed under 76-78lbs. until just before turning 2 years. However what I did notice during that time period was a slow, steady yet remarkable transformation from a relatively 'soft' dog to a hard muscle mass... then just before or around turning 2 yrs he began to 'fill out' (some might say "matured") his muscular growth was relatively sudden and quite noticeable and over the course of 6-months his weight jumped to 91 lbs. and boy is he hard and muscular. I feel certain now that his weight has finally stabilized and he has finally fully matured into his adult physique. Assuming Sid is not a freak Golden, I would assume all male Goldens will follow a similar pattern in growth... I've always heard that Goldens can take a long time to mature (up to 3years for the males)... I thought that was just meant as a statement about their mental mind-set but evidently it must also refer to their physical development as well... at least that is my take on it.


----------



## LaurJen

monomer said:


> Sidney's our first Golden as well...
> 
> I'm basing my guess on our Sid's growth pattern... Sidney basically stop gaining weight by around 10 or 11 months of age when he weighed ~72lbs.  His weight did go up and down by a few pounds over time and through the seasons but for the most part stayed under 76-78lbs. until just before turning 2 years. However what I did notice during that time period was a slow, steady yet remarkable transformation from a relatively 'soft' dog to a hard muscle mass... then just before or around turning 2 yrs he began to 'fill out' (some might say "matured") his muscular growth was relatively sudden and quite noticeable and over the course of 6-months his weight jumped to 91 lbs. and boy is he hard and muscular. I feel certain now that his weight has finally stabilized and he has finally fully matured into his adult physique. Assuming Sid is not a freak Golden, I would assume all male Goldens will follow a similar pattern in growth... I've always heard that Goldens can take a long time to mature (up to 3years for the males)... I thought that was just meant as a statement about their mental mind-set but evidently it must also refer to their physical development as well... at least that is my take on it.



Is Sid neutered? The argument for waiting until a male is older before neutering is to allow him to obtain full skeletal and muscle growth, which typically happens after the first year. Samwise could have been neutered earlier (was he? ) and perhaps will not get as big as you predict. Just throwing that out there


----------



## monomer

Yeah, Sid was "fixed" (funny term as it seems to imply that he was broken to begin with... actually its the other way around if you think about it) at 10-months... it was my wife's decision (on advice from our vet who was in favor of doing it at 6-months)... I personally wanted to wait until he was 18-months just so his skeletal structure would be more 'normal'... the greater muscle mass by waiting to neuter wasn't really a concern for me one way or the other.

[For those who may read this and not be aware... neutering interferes with the "body's signals" to trigger the long-bones (legs) to cease growth... thus the earlier a dog is neutered the longer the legs will grow for... and what you end-up with is a taller dog (not really proportion properly). Also, if unneutered, a greater muscle mass will come from the continued higher testosterone levels... larger chest and hind leg muscles as well as a wider appearing head.]

I'm thinking, neutered or not, Samwise physically can't be that different from Sidney... in fact I can't imagine how much more muscular and massive Sidney could have been had he not been neutered.


----------



## Ella's Mom

Ella is 15.5 months old and weighs 56 lbs


----------



## lovestofly

*Putz*

Putz is 10 months old and weighs 79 pounds and he's all muscle!!


----------



## KatzNK9

Ozzy will be 11 months old on Feb 28 ... he's 65 pounds.


----------



## Rob's GRs

My 7 year old Lyndi weighs in at 105 pounds (we are working on dropping her weight by 10 pounds do to her recent thyroid condition)

My 2.5 year old Liam weighs 93 pounds.... (when I rescued him last year he was skin and bones and weighed only 63 pounds, he now is at his perfect weight according to the vets)


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy

My boy Rusty weighs probably from 69-80 pounds, but my girl Lady is overweight, so no tellin' how much she weighs currently:doh:


----------



## goldenluver

Shianna weighs 53lbs


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

Daisy May is just a baby- at 9 weeks she is just shy of 11 lbs! Daddy was about 95 and mom was 70 so she will be a big girl soon!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

53lbs at 6 months


----------



## Katiesmommy

I dont have a clue as we dont have a scale at home. We dont visit the vet til May. If I had to guess I would say approx 25-30 lbs. Solid toooo, She doesnt have any fat on her.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

She's getting to be quite the big gal!  They grow up too fast, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

6 months, 54lbs......


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I think the extra fur on Carson makes him weigh that extra pound


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think the extra fur on Carson makes him weigh that extra pound


That's a very real possibility!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Carson has a mane.... haha.


----------



## MissNikkisMom

Miss N goes between 68 and 70 lbs. She's not real tall but she is long and lean!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Well....I wieghed Carson the other night again. At 7 months he's like 60-63 lbs... He wouldn't hold still so it was hard to get an accurate reading...


----------



## PerfectlyGolden

still a pup tho


----------



## Casen&Me

Casen is 16 months and weighs 88 lbs!! He is really long though.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Quiz is 40 lbs soaking wet! He's 3yrs old and 21.5" at the shoulder!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

wow Quiz...a lean, mean, golden machine!! 

Now, Tilly is 22 inches at the shoulder and weighs about 70lbs...she could maybe do with losing a couple of pounds but she gained some when she had trouble with her nails and couldnt RUUUUUUN like she normally does so we are still working on that!!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon

Bonnie, female, 4 years old, 60lbs. 
JJ, male, 2 years old, 63 lbs.

I'm not sure of their height but will find out hopefully soon.


----------



## Maggies mom

As of yesterday Maggie is 64.8 lbs, Houdini is 64.5 lbs and Abbie is 63.6 lbs.


----------



## RoSi

Rocky is 75-80 lbs, and if he would gain weight, he could probably weigh at least 85 with out being fat. Sierra is petite at 55-60 lbs, and she gains weight very easy.


----------



## carrie

My Carrie is nearly 3 years old and is about 30 kilograms.


----------



## goldenluvX2

Casey's 7 and tips the scale at 73lbs and Murphy's 5 and tips the scale
at 82lbs. Murphy is a big boy and his sista is a wee bit smaller.
They are perfect!!!!!!!


----------

